

William Shatner Gets Booted From Google+ - bsmith
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/18/illogical-william-shatner-gets-booted-from-google/

======
AlexMuir
Fucks sake, it looks like TC will be using the Twitter method of reporting for
G+. Report on any inconsequential bollocks just for the sake of having a G+
headline.

~~~
wccrawford
While I agree it's a bit light on content, it's certainly news that such a big
name would be blocked without even knowing what he did.

